# passionato



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

many of you will already know this site , but WOW what a great way to compare top recordings of the same work !!!!!!!!. Much much easier than any other music site I have found.Just SEARCH your work ,in my case Bruckner Symphony 8 and the recordings all line up ready for you to click on and get good clips of music to listen to .


----------



## bobman (Mar 24, 2009)

i agree passionato is a decent site with the high-quality mp3 and flac. i just read in classic fm magazine that its the 'download site of the month'. at the moment, they've got a couple of good offers, including 50% off the CFP range with albums at £3.99 - bargain! http://www.passionato.com/featured-sites/50-off-emi-classics-for-pleasure/


----------

